# Just ordered but not sure on the wheels



## bornsharpcoder (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi Guys, just joined today so hello to everyone.

just ordered my new TT last week. ordered the 2.0TFSI in phantom black but ordered it with the standard 17" trapez wheels. now after thinking about i wish i had ordered the 18" tubine alloys. i phoned up the dealer this morning and asked if i could change the wheels from the 17" to the 18". he said he will try and contact the factory but thinks it may be too late.

What does everyone think about the 17" trapez? has anyone else got the standard wheels on their TT? if so please let me know what you think or if youve got any photos please pass them on as i would really like to see what they car looks like with the standard wheels.

thanks Guys


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum,have a look at www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## bornsharpcoder (Nov 12, 2008)

thanks guys,

the dealer got back to me this morning and told me he has managed to change my wheels to the 18" turbines and has given me a build date for the first week of december, so hopefully i might have it by the end of the year.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

bornsharpcoder said:


> thanks guys,
> 
> the dealer got back to me this morning and told me he has managed to change my wheels to the 18" turbines and has given me a build date for the first week of december, so hopefully i might have it by the end of the year.


The wheel of choice.


----------

